# Ohio's new tagging system



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone knows the details of the new "no tag" system ODNR is proposing in the next year or so......? How ill it work......and also if anyone knows how us landowner-hunters will be affected by this new system..? Will we simply call in and tell the computer who, what, where & when.......? Thanks......and good, safe hunting, HT


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That's the short version of it. It's quite simple, though my only experience is a couple trips to KY. In the end, the only difference between that and how we do it now will be the physical tag. Each deer is still assigned a number.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. 

If there is gonna be no physical tag after the deer is shot wouldn't it be easy to abuse the system and a hunter could easily harvest more deer than allowed?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

walkerdog said:


> I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> If there is gonna be no physical tag after the deer is shot wouldn't it be easy to abuse the system and a hunter could easily harvest more deer than allowed?


No, it's no different than now. Right now, if you're asked you must provide the metal tag with the ID number on it for each deer. Next year, you will need to provide just the number you are given over the phone. Each deer will still be assigned a number. The system will also keep track of just how many deer a person checks, and if they have too many in their home or where ever, they'll have trouble just like if they have a deer without a tag.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm not sure if this system would spur illegal activity or not?

When would it take place?

You still need to put a temp tag on the deer in the field,
instead of taking it to the check station you call it in or 
go on line to get your permanent number (that will be kept
with the meat).

I guess some one could give the permanent number to some
one else, then it would be hard to figure out checking the 
meat in the freezer. (But that number will be in the other guys
name should some one check the butcher's records or freezer). 

You would have to be illegal right from the start by not temp 
tagging the deer in the field then transporting it and butchering
it (which is done now by the poachers).

I think the people who cheat now will still cheat and the
one's that don't still won't.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Bonemann you are right if someone wants to beat the system they will find a way......JIM....CL....


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

As I understand it, those who use landowner tags will still need to attach their "tag" and still take it to a check in station. Only those that purchase the permits through the normal channels will be able to use the automated check in system.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

GW told me exactly what Gobi stated.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Gobi Muncher said:


> As I understand it, those who use landowner tags will still need to attach their "tag" and still take it to a check in station. Only those that purchase the permits through the normal channels will be able to use the automated check in system.


I copied this right from the DNR site:

Landowner Hunters
House Bill 1, which was passed by 128th Ohio General Assembly in July of 2009, made an addition to ORC 1533.11 requiring that landowners be allowed to use their name or address with an electronic game check system.

Landowners hunters who dont have to buy a license and hunt only on their own land will be able to check deer or turkey that is harvested using the Internet or at a license agent. The phone in method will not be available for landowner hunters because they are not required to obtain a permit with a unique number prior to hunting.

Landowner hunters will still need to comply with the procedure of making up their own temporary tag in order to check in a deer or turkey.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was a bit worried for a moment as I read this because I have been looking forward to using the call-in system and since I harvest on landowner's tags I hope to utilize it as well. It will not be as easy as a phone call but I can still simply hop on the computer and do the same.

Thanks for finding that explanation Mike!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

I guess I need someone to explain why landowners can't call in but they -can- provide information over the internet...? Whats the difference....? This creates a problem for us guys who have remote property and possible cell phone service, but don't have expensive internet service/computers set up a primitive cabin in the woods. anyone have an answer......? HT


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;m guessing it has to do with not having an &#8220;ID&#8221; number assigned to that hunter that can be entered into a touch tone phone. A lot more info (name, address) can be entered online so the landowner can be identified and all into entered correctly. This is just my guess. I sure would prefer to do it by phone as well.
Maybe some day landowners will be able to apply for an ID number to allow them to use the phone system. Seems like it should work.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

In Kentucky they do it all by ssn and landowners can check in there deer over the phone. Once you get the confirmation number then you can use that if you bring it to a processor. You can check daily online how many deer someone has tagged.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

AEFISHING said:


> In Kentucky they do it all by ssn and landowners can check in there deer over the phone. Once you get the confirmation number then you can use that if you bring it to a processor. You can check daily online how many deer someone has tagged.


I am thinking the same exact reason for the limitation of landowners. The tags issued to licensed hunters contain all of the pertinent information about the hunter and as mentioned entering all of that on a phone would probably be unreliable and difficult to transfer in to a database on the receiving end. The use of an ID of some sort would eliminate that issue. Even the SSN could be used but many folks have an issue with using their SSN as a means of identification in various systems. I have to say that I agree with them to an extent. It would seem that some sort of a permanent hunter's ID would be more appropriate.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Good point, there&#8217;s no reason they can&#8217;t use our SS number. Though I&#8217;m sure a number of people would be paranoid about it, I would like the convenience. 

I see Brian and I were typing at the same time. One way or another, it can be made to work for everyone.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

You can still check the deer in a license agent


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Next year when the new system is put into play some of the existing check stations will no longer check deer. In future years, less and less physical check stations will be open, as far as I understand it from our county officer. I have heard two separate officers explain it to my Hunter Ed classes, and it seems the physical check stations will be phased out.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Bonemann,
Giving the permanent number of your deer to another hunter will only pass cursory inspection. The DOW can test any meat in your freezer for DNA and find out how many separate samples you have in your freezer. How would they correlate between your freezer and the other person you gave your number to?? Don't know. But I am sure they wouldn't be checking DNA if they didn't have reason to look. There are always going to be ways around the system, I find it's best not to tempt fate though. Kharma, as they say, is a B!+(#.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> I copied this right from the DNR site:
> 
> Landowner Hunters
> House Bill 1, which was passed by 128th Ohio General Assembly in July of 2009, made an addition to ORC 1533.11 requiring that landowners be allowed to use their name or address with an electronic game check system.
> ...


Thanks for posting this!!! It will be nice to be able to use the internet to check in the deer on those extra warm days. That has actually kept me from hunting sometimes due to the time it takes to recover the animal, field dress, and drive to the "nearest" check in for me. They seem to be getting fewer and farther between even before this is taking effect.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> Even the SSN could be used but many folks have an issue with using their SSN as a means of identification in various systems. .


Providing your SS# is already Federal and state law when purchasing a license.

_Why is my Social Security Number required? 

The ODNR - Division of Wildlife is mandated by Federal Statute 42 U.S. Code Section 666(a) (13) and the Ohio Revised Code Section 3123.62 to require social security numbers of license and permit buyers. Social Security Numbers are required for the purpose of enforcing Ohio Child Support Enforcement Agency's (CSEA) child support policy. Providing fraudulent information when applying for a hunting or fishing license or permit is a violation of 2921.13 of the Ohio Revised Code. _


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I think he means some people would have trouble entering it over a phone line. Not that it should matter, but some people wouldn't trust it.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

walkerdog said:


> I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> If there is gonna be no physical tag after the deer is shot wouldn't it be easy to abuse the system and a hunter could easily harvest more deer than allowed?


I am looking forward to this new system, I like it.

I believe the new system will make it more difficult and risky for tagging abuse.

With today's system all harvest records are just handwritten entries at whatever deer check stations. Someone would have to enter all of that data by hand to have any access to record checking. 

With this new system it will be easy and immediate to check, verify any tagged or untagged deer. Want to run a check on how many bucks are tagged from a family with the same address, easy. What to see how many deer the Smith family has tagged in this year, easy. Want to see how many deer Joe Blow has checked in this year and when, easy. Want to see how many bucks dad is killing and having family members check in for him, easy, hard to prove but easy to get data. This type of checking was not possible with the previous check-in hand written paper entries. I'm guessing it will be available to the GW in real time instant access from their vehicle laptops. 

I believe in some areas this will improve enforcement and make willful game violators life a little more difficult.

However there are many wives and young kids that will be made happy by this change. Now they don't have to get dressed in camo and go to the check station and lie about killing the buck in the back of the truck that dad actually killed

It does nothing to address the problem of those that poach and never tag their deer in anyway, but neither does our current system


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Easy Kim, don't be giving ******** any ideas on how to beat the system lol.......! I hope they consider allowing landowners to call their information in as well, trying to get an internet connetion in the country where many of us have " hunting cabins" is not easy, and as mentioned here, physical check stations will fade away in a few years. I think they probably realize there will be some abuse of the system, but I assume the main goal here is to reduce administrative costs associated with the current check in system. I don't think they really care if a few more deer get killed. As long as the main license/permit cash flow continues and they cut checkin costs, they end up with more $ in pocket, thats the goal in this. They have the system set up now for us to each kill 6 deer.....who does that....? My guess is an average for even us serious hunters is probably 2-3, why should they care if a few thousand get killed under questionable circumstances of a new cheaper system.? Its' all about the numbers, and the bottm line.


----------



## gilliesGirl (Sep 21, 2010)

i heard something about child support and how they were trying to stop guys.. or women from hunting if they hadn't paid child support... is that true ?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That doesn't make any sense, the two aren't related. I suppose it _could_ be true, but seems odd to me.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

If they can afford to hunt and fish and have the money avaliable to get equipment for both but yet they can't pay their child support? Why not link em up? I have heard the state working on it for the reason above. Thats like the DMV doing warrant checks when you go and renew your license, not many people know they do that!


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

TomC said:


> If they can afford to hunt and fish and have the money avaliable to get equipment for both but yet they can't pay their child support? Why not link em up? I have heard the state working on it for the reason above. Thats like the DMV doing warrant checks when you go and renew your license, not many people know they do that!


Have you ever dealt with the child support agency? I don't won't them anywhere near another state agency!!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Another question about the new "no check " system.......what's to keep a hungry hunter from harvesting deer with a rifle, or shotgun thru the entire season... with no carcas inspection needed......?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Is there a carcass inspection now? I've checked in more deer than I can remember, and have never had anyone look at anything other than placing the tag on.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Is there a carcass inspection now? I've checked in more deer than I can remember, and have never had anyone look at anything other than placing the tag on.


Yep maybe some are more thorough but I too have never had them take a second look to see where the deer was hit, much less try to determine the weapon that was used. I think that is asking far too much from the guys doing the check.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Why are they going to the new check system? Taking money away from the mom & pop stores.

Is it my understanding that this will be done automated that is not talking to a person but by recording? And also online?

I see to many loop holes for poachers, like the before post now you can blast all year with a rifle and unless someone on adjacent farm reports u will never get caught. And besides if they did call by the time a gw arrived deer could be butchered or at butcher shop.

Too many questions


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

macfish said:


> Why are they going to the new check system? Taking money away from the mom & pop stores.
> 
> Is it my understanding that this will be done automated that is not talking to a person but by recording? And also online?
> 
> ...


Perhaps the mom and pop shops get a bit of more business due to the guys checking in deer but I don't see that as substantial. Nor is is any factor in the decision.

You are right that it is an automated call-in system and from what I understand there will be the online system that will serve as an alternative as well as a primary source for landowner permit registration.

I don't see where any of your "loophole theories" apply to this system in particular. I imagine a guy would have a better than even chance of tagging a deer right now during archery season killed with a rifle. I am not condoning it but they just don't check them that closely. As far as someone calling and the game warden being too late how is that any different than now. Do you really think that poachers are going to spend the time to tag their deer and take it in anyway? The majority of the hunters are going to follow the laws whether those laws are what we have today or what we will be going to. The very small minority will break the law regardless of which way it is laid out.

Personally I am so looking forward to this system. I have taken two deer this year in warm weather and it is a real hassle to have to make arrangements to drive to town to check in the deer so that I can get it home and then cut up. Monday I would have spent the midday putting my doe I shot in the freezer had it been checked in but I was not making that drive to town with the possibility of making the drive again that evening.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

My question is for the current system. If you shoot a deer on the last day of gun, muzzleloader or bow season, it has to be checked that night by, I believe 8pm. Would if you absolutely cannot find it till late that night or the next day? What do you do? Are there penalties for this? Just wondering...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Call the game wardern before 8pm and let them know.


----------

